# Men and Sports



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I was going to post this under the World Cup thread but thought I might be hanged for hijacking the thread on sports. The boys seem to be having a good time.

So why is it that men get so annoyed when us girls blab on and on about movie stars when they can tell you the entire life story of these sports guys??

Hmmm....

I'm just picking on you guys. I think your sports thread is cute. :wink:


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Testosterone...it has to be the testosterone...you can almost smell it can't you!!! :roll:

(I have to admit though, I don't mind talking sport as well...but I'm fairly sure not many people here would know much about Aussie Rules Football...so I feel entitled to poke fun at the boys and their little bonding session along with you enngirl :wink


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

You know, I far prefer "soccer" to our "football" very much. I also don't mind basketball. But I couldn't tell you a thing about sports. I received an F in gym in high school. I would always make an effort to get hit by a ball, go the wrong way on the field hockey field, or get thrown out of any game.

I did the girly stuff like ballet, which is very atheletic.

Love figure skating as well.

*But yeah, testosterone, and the only time men can acceptably slap each other in the ass, have fun showering naked together, and hug each other and have other strange male bonding activities, lol.*

Stereotypes, I suppose, but true. Modern warriors with a soft spot inside. 8)


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

*Dreamer wrote:*


> I received an F in gym in high school. I would always make an effort to get hit by a ball, go the wrong way on the field hockey field, or get thrown out of any game.


HOWling!!!!LOLOL. Oh man, I can picture this so well :lol:
You wouldnt be in my team then..lol. (no offence 8) ) Funny it brings back memories. Btw I played soccer in a team. Was good at it (uhum, dont mean to brag). But for sports I always got an A, and engaged in a variety of sports throughout my life (swimming, tennis, skiing, hockey etc). Except for real gymnastics. Cant do it, but am glued to the tv when its on, beautiful to watch.

Ballet sounds really cool too. I think I would have liked it.

I will surely watch the upcoming Worldcup, as Holland is playing too.

Anyway, really had a great laugh here.

And btw, women play rugby and stuff as well. Do they probably have more testosterone than other women have? Little too rough for me though


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh lord yes, I love gymnastics.
I like "personal best" vs. team sports, so am a great fan of the Olympics.

Yes, went skiing like a maniac as a kid and teen as well. Fearless. No longer, lol.

I am SO tired I am typing here to keep myself awake.
Sigh.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> But yeah, testosterone, and the only time men can acceptably slap each other in the ass, have fun showering naked together, and hug each other and have other strange male bonding activities, lol.


Yeah...I can't believe the amount of men that I know that have no problems showering naked together and doing all that bonding stuff, but are incredibly homophobic.

It cracks me up...I can't imagine doing half of the stuff with other females that men all do with their bits and find it acceptable hetero behaviour.

Kind of makes me jealous that they can be so open about it all.[/quote]


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ew, one of my pet peeves in life are girl jocks. I can't stand most of them. These were the girls in middle school and high school that were just total b*tches. They walked around in their little packs like bullies or something, like they were b*dasses. It's something to this day that still bothers me when I see a group of them in their basketball shorts.

Of course, I too always did bad in P.E. I've never had any athletic talent except gymnastics. I took that and tap and ballet for years. Hated tap and ballet, loved gymnastics. But I never did toe ballet. I think I would have liked that better.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Enngirl, I believe that must be the school you went to. Most sports people are taught by their coaches to be above that kind of thing.

How many grew up with Dad's that screamed and cussed at the TV during sports? God, *that's* the thing about sports that I hate.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I think, in answer the the original question, is that sport is REAL LIFE DRAMA, and not made-up rubbish.

Personally, I don't mind women blabbing on about movie stars. I occassionally blab on about female movie stars. For instance, I watched the 'Constant Gardener' the other night and decided, instantly, that Rachel Weitz is, in fact, the personification of female perfectness.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> How many grew up with Dad's that screamed and cussed at the TV during sports? God, that's the thing about sports that I hate.


Hahaha...Terri...I had to laugh at this. My Dad always used to do this...he would yell at his team (Aussie Rules footy) and the umpires. Worst thing is I do the very same thing myself.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm in the minority amongst straight men in that i couldn't care less about organized sports. I do watch the occassional hockey game or football game (and i mean American football here) but only when i personally have something invested in the game (ie. i've made a wager). I just don't understand anyone getting so excited about watching a bunch of millionaires who usually aren't even from the city they're ostensibly representing. I mean, the Toronto Blue Jays, or sorry, The Toronto _Jays_, are populated by a bunch of people who grew up in the Dominican Republic, or the southern United States, or Cuba. I can't help but wonder if even one of them is even from Toronto. So...why the hell would i care if they win? What's in it for me? City pride? Please. I'd be proud of my city if it extended it's crappy subway line. I'd be proud if they cleaned up the waterfront. But proud to see a bunch of non-Torontonian millionaires acheive their contract bonus by winning the World Series? Who cares?

And as an aside, i always laugh in the face of people who think i'm not "manly" enough because i don't watch sports. To these people i challenge them to virtually any kind of physical activity. Usually, i'll win. What i mean is, i enjoy participating in sports...but just am not thrilled to watch them. It just seems so lame. But hey, my opinion and all that.

s.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

The divorce papers are in the post Sebastian. I can't take it any more. This sport bashing. I'm sorry, I'd tried to make it work but you just WOULDN'T LISTEN. And as a woman, don't you dare think I was trying to change you.


----------



## frony (Apr 2, 2006)

sebastian, I don't have anything against men who do not engage in any kind of sports fandom, if there's something I can't stand it's a man (or woman) who doesn't DO any sports. But anyway - you're right, it doesn't have to do anything in common with city pride. It's just about the club. I in fact am from Czech Republic but I'm a big fan of Liverpool FC - a city I've never been to. But I'm their avid supporter. Of course I check in the papers or tv how is my local club doing, but I just don't care much for them. Yeah, I know you could say, well, how come people put so much pride in something totally abstract and artificial, but well that's the same as being a fan of the simpsons or something like that. Well, not exactly the same but you get the idea...


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I guess it's that people want a sense of belonging or something like that. I'm really not trying to put anyone down for enjoying being a sports fan...i just don't get it, that's all. I mean, i would argue that something like being a fan of the Simpsons makes sense because the Simpsons is funny and it makes one laugh. But i find it hard to observe a parallel to being a fan of a certain sports team.

It's just like a never-ending thing. Like, "Yay, my team won the Stanley Cup!" and then you party and everything and the next day you wake up and it's like, "Hey, what did i get out of that whole thing though?" And all they talk about on the sports talk shows are whether they can win it again next year! I mean, when does it end! And who cares besides the people actually on the team who can actually take pride in it and say that they've accomplished something.



> The divorce papers are in the post Sebastian. I can't take it any more. This sport bashing. I'm sorry, I'd tried to make it work but you just WOULDN'T LISTEN. And as a woman, don't you dare think I was trying to change you.


Oh yeah right. I always hear this song and dance Martin. But when it's three am and you're plastered out of your mind, whose door will you come knocking on. You don't know how good you have it.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> if there's something I can't stand it's a man (or woman) who doesn't DO any sports.


Why? Live and let live. I guess it's the same logic of my distaste for girl jocks. All pretty irrational socialization from some point in our lives.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

The only real actual "problem" i have with any of this, is the 300 lbs. "man's man" who looks down on me because i don't know who such and such is, as if i've somehow failed some sort of testosterone test and i'm less of a man because of it. I mean, i'm in very good shape and thoroughly enjoy a lot of physical activities (heterosexual sex certainly ranking up there amongst the top)...just because i don't want to sit on my behind for three hours and watch a bunch of sweaty men pat each other on the ass all day...that makes me less of a man's man?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I was gonna mention sex and sport too but figured I couldn't really count that as my sport since I haven't really been participating in that either lately. At least not with another person.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

It's a shame sex isn't a sport really...a team sport. Wonder what the rules would be??? And how you would determine which team had won???

Perhaps that would change your tune on being a sports fan sebastian?!!!!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> It's a shame sex isn't a sport really...a team sport. Wonder what the rules would be??? And how you would determine which team had won???


I am going to think long and hard about that Epiphany, and will get back to you with a comprehesive set of rules, guidelines, and a suitable name for the governing body.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Fantastic Martin...

Perhaps you could keep me in mind for a position on the Umpiring Committee?!

Perhaps it will go global.


----------

